# the 3 basics



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we hunt, we point, and we retrieve


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Wonderful shots!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Wonderful shots!


hmm, I posted 3 pics before, can only see 2 now,,,is that the same as everybody?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful shots!
> ...


There is only 2


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> There is only 2


will try and drag "the hunt" pic in


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

more of the same today


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun.
Can't wait for Texas weather to cool down.


----------

